# Feeling pretty poopy



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Not exactly sure where to post this, but thought that this board might be a good place.

It's coming up to the due date that would have been if my BFP earlier in the year had not turned out to be ectopic and I seem to be feeling more down about this now than earlier on.

I am really starting to think that Marcus might be my only one, and while he is more than enough for me to love I feel the pain that he might never know a sibling.  I'm really close to my brother and I so wanted him to experience a similar relationship, I seem to be feeling more sad for him than I am for myself.

Does that make sense?

Jane
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi again!   It makes complete sense - it's exactly how i am feeling too.  I still want another baby so badly, but i would hate for Moo to grow up without a sibling. I have a wonderful sister and I can't imagine ever not having her there.  Moo has two older half-siblings, but at 18 and 14 they will never be there to 'play' with and grow with like one closer to her age would be.

I am finding it very hard to deal with the fact that i am more frightened about the possibility of not having a second than i was about not having one.  It seems ridiculous really - i think i posted somewhere about this recently.  If i had never had one, i would have lived my life differently and dh and i would have gone down the travelling the world route, or buying a big house!

big hugs to yo u- it is so hard.  Try not to dwell on the 'what if's' (ha ha, easy for me to say.....) but look to the future and enjoy every second of your beautiful little one.

Sallywags


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm with you 100%.

*Jane*, I felt really down when my last attempt didn't work out and I started to think that Evelyn might be an only. I find the thought very depressing. I have great siblings and want her to have at least one too. Also my dad was on his own and didn't like it.

*Sally*, I think your comments are very true. Life has already changed and we know how great a family is. I just want more. Very greedy I know.

Not really sure where this is going but just wanted to say we all feel the same and its OK to have the desire and sadness.

lol

Edna


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks girls, I think this is definately a case of misery loves company.



Sometimes just being able to say things without worrying about what people will say or think helps a lot.

Jane
xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

girls just wanted to pop on here and say i totally understand what your going through...i had a neg in may and BOY did it hit me hard ! i also so want my D's to have a brother or sister...and it kills me when he asks can he have one or even buy one from the shops..arrrrrrrrrrhhhhhh.

i am lucky enough to be trying for a sibling next month but DH has put hes firm hand down and said THIS IS THE LAST GO for the sake of us as its caused so many arguments with all the stain and pressure, but if i had the choice i think i would carry on...........so I'm hopping it works.

can i ask you girls....will you be trying again ??


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes - i think we will try again.  I know dh is less keen than me, but he knows how badly i want it.  I think i want to start sometime in the new year, maybe spring time?


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I am with you girls too    I don't want A to be an only child either    DH is one and I think he missed out on so much fun etc as a child compared to the silly things I got up to with my brother.  I really want another and I think the longing is worse this time around knowing that it has happened once already.  It's not the kind of thing I talk about often as I know I should be really grateful for what I have (and I am) but once you've had a taste of family life....  

     for all of you  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know - it feels really selfish to feel like this, and if any of the ladies who haven't been so lucky heard us saying that it's 'harder' this time - well i'd probably need to take cover!  I think it's just a different feeling - the first time you want the baby for yourself, this time you want it for yourself too, but also you want it so badly for your LO to have someone to grow up with.  I would feel so mean if she didn't have that kind of relationship with someone.

It's ok to feel like this and i think we shouldn't beat ourselves up about it.

Hugs to everyone!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i grew up as an only child like you DD Sally my half siblings are a lot older than me and I really don't want Isabel to grow up an only child like I did.  
Totally understand where you are all coming from


----------

